# Desantis Tuck This II



## m_califf (Jul 4, 2011)

I know opinions and preferences vary.  I just purchased a Ruger LC9 and am thinking about the Desantis Tuck This II holster.  If anyone has one and would like to review it I would be grateful.  I did search the Gear Review section and didn't find anything helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## DREWSKI3000 (Jul 21, 2011)

I recently got one for my LC9. I haven't had it long enough to review but it is very comfortable and adjustable to your style of carry. The gun fits snug, draws smooth and the trigger is protected. I really haven't spent any time with shirt tucked in because I am small so it looks obvious. I probably could try a different carry position and make it work but it doesn't bother me that bad. 
The extra mag slot is the only thing I am not happy with. The holster body is made very nice with solid feeling nylon but the mag slot seems to be thrown on there as an after thought. It is just a loop of elastic stitched on the body of the holster. getting the mag out is fine but putting it back in is a pain with the flimsy material wanting to under-fold. I may end up taking that off of mine.
Other than that holster seems fine.


----------



## m_califf (Jul 27, 2011)

*Thanks for the Review*

Sorry I just now saw the review.  Thanks for posting it.  I'm still trying to decide what I want for my LC9.  I am leaning toward Theis Holsters the more I look.

http://theisholsters.com/


----------

